# Cmon DELTA!!! I'm ready for BABIES!!!!



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

TODAY IS DAY 140!! I love my Delta, although she hates everyone but me lol just shows how they know who takes care of she is a mini Nubian. She is just a beautiful girl!! 
I have her kidding pen ready! It is my hunting dogs kennel, so he will be sleeping in the house for a while... Lucky Gator!!! I am using all of the stalls at the moment, I am trying to get rid of my mini alpine (who is the daddy!) to make more room for my 2 other bucks, but not many legitimate offers so far...




























Day 145 is on saturday! Her udder isn't too full for her, so I am thinkin she will go between Wednesday and Saturday... We'll see!! She likes to sneak them babies out! You can tell she is miserable! I feel bad for the poor girl!! All of these picture are when they are out of the pen. I like to let them out to get the spots that don't get mowed, plus she is walking around and gettin her babies in position. I probly won't be keeping any of the kids, but I still love to cuddle them when they are around!! I'm starting to get nervous and excited! I am guessing 2 girls or 2 girls 1 boy... Still trying to decide...










Here is daddy!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh goody, another Kidding thread to stalk! She's a pretty girl. I hope she holds off till the rain passes.
Good luck Delta and Mom..easy Kiddings!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> I hope she holds off till the rain passes.


GRRR... YES!!! At least Gators kennel is in the barn, which is covered! I have 2 other goats living in the barn right now, who don't get wet, but i sure as heck don't want to be running out there to the barn in the pouring down rain!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

well, I was super busy today and got home at 7:30. Just fed and everything... Her ligs are MUSHY! i have about a 1/2 - 1/4 of an inch before i can touch my fingers. She is miserable! Poor girl!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds promising


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well???? Any changes? Any babies? Cant just leave us hanging!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Nope nothin! I am thinking she will go Saturday, which works for me! Ligaments seem the exact same to me! She does seem friendlier with everyone else though...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So, How's Delta today? Ramping up to show us her kiddo's tomorrow?
Update please


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any Babies?????


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> So, How's Delta today? Ramping up to show us her kiddo's tomorrow?
> Update please


This mornin she was normal. I haven't been home since then, but I'm on my way home now!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

So, babies look like they have dropped a bit. She is talkin' to her side and she is scratching everywhere. Very territorial, and her daughter is staying close, itching her back:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'll keep checking back ...can't wait to see her kiddos!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Nothin!!! Ligs are definitely getting looser, and her udder is getting a bit tighter, lots of stretching, but so far not to much activity out of her, but the babies! Golly! They want out! I can see them doin' summer salts in her belly! She isn't lettin' them go!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It's going to rain off and on all next week...watch the barametric changes


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> It's going to rain off and on all next week...watch the barametric changes


ughh! I know. She is gonna make this hard for me! I have a hyper-extended knee, and gettin out there isnt the easiest thing at the moment. It is gonna be harder with slick mud!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> ughh! I know. She is gonna make this hard for me! I have a hyper-extended knee, and gettin out there isnt the easiest thing at the moment. It is gonna be harder with slick mud!!!


Oh no, OUCH!! 
I know all about bad knees, it's one reason I'm not in EMS anymore... I'm so sorry! They're no fun if you're slip sliding around. I hope you have a hinged brace that you can set not to jar too far in either direction. 
Do you have a good Asian market by you? Get some eagle oil to put on it ...it stinks to high heaven, but it really really helps joint pain. It makes it easier to deal with.
Feel better and keep us posted on Delta please!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Is farting one of the signs of labor? LOL! I just put them back in their stalls, and she was running, and when she stepped in her stall, she farted! LOL, poor girl! Its kinda mean to be laughin at her, but that what she gets! She needs to have the babies! 

I only have an ace bandage on right now... It happened yesterday evening. when i am not putting pressure on it for a long time, then i stand up, it hurts super bad, an i have to stand there like a flamingo for a second untill the shooting pain stops, but after that I can walk pretty normal with my usual amount of pain lol! 
I dont have an Asian market near me. I live in a small, not very diverse town unfortunately! We have 2 Asian restaurants, both family owned, and i encourage people to go all the time, but they are a bit too close minded to go... It is a bit frustrating, and I hate to see all the little family owned restaurant not do well, especailly since they are so good.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Is farting one of the signs of labor? LOL! I just put them back in their stalls, and she was running, and when she stepped in her stall, she farted! LOL, poor girl! Its kinda mean to be laughin at her, but that what she gets! She needs to have the babies!
> 
> I only have an ace bandage on right now... It happened yesterday evening. when i am not putting pressure on it for a long time, then i stand up, it hurts super bad, an i have to stand there like a flamingo for a second untill the shooting pain stops, but after that I can walk pretty normal with my usual amount of pain lol!
> I dont have an Asian market near me. I live in a small, not very diverse town unfortunately! We have 2 Asian restaurants, both family owned, and i encourage people to go all the time, but they are a bit too close minded to go... It is a bit frustrating, and I hate to see all the little family owned restaurant not do well, especailly since they are so good.


Rats, um, you can probably get the white tiger balm (not the red) the white works better at CVS OR Walgreens or maybe even Walmart.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Rats, um, you can probably get the white tiger balm (not the red) the white works better at CVS OR Walgreens or maybe even Walmart.


thanks! i will go looking for it in the morning! :ty:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> thanks! i will go looking for it in the morning! :ty:


Feel better! My knee hurts thinking of it...the red will help so if it's all they have...it'll work too.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, how's Delta doin?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, how's Delta doin?


Still nothin! Lots of laying around,poor girl! It is getting hard for her to get back up! ligs seem gone to me, she is really territorial and "hormonal" lol, other than that, nothin! I am waiting or the goo they get, but so far just a tiny bit of discharge... They do seem to have dropped a bit more than yesterday. Today is only day 146 though, so i am not worried.


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Maybe the full moon will move them along, like the tides... whoosh!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

J4Julz said:


> Maybe the full moon will move them along, like the tides... whoosh!


Lol! Hopefully! That would be awesome! I would love to wake up, and have beautiful, healthy, twin doelings on the ground! Probably not gonna happen though!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You never know...lol! 

Luna was really hormonal Friday, by Sunday night she had two little Doelings.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, i went out there when i woke up, but no twin doelings. The closest thing i got to a baby was one of the calves got out and was hanging around the goat pen.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Well, i went out there when i woke up, but no twin doelings. The closest thing i got to a baby was one of the calves got out and was hanging around the goat pen.


The calf just wanted to be there to keep watch while you slept... LOL.... Good watch cow 
The weathers changing big time again...she will go soon I just know it


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

YES! When i was trying to get the calf back in, it started sprinkling, and my heart started fluttering, thinking "Imma get babies today!"


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> YES! When i was trying to get the calf back in, it started sprinkling, and my heart started fluttering, thinking "Imma get babies today!"


I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..dida youa geta da babies 2day? 
Hope hope hope that you did!!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..dida youa geta da babies 2day?
> Hope hope hope that you did!!!!


Nopemg:
I can touch my fingers together on her ligaments in the first half, and a bit more discharge, but I am still waiting on the long, stringy, snot thing... I had a buyer out , because I am selling one of my bucks, (happy to say he is SOLD!!) and in my mind the whole time i was thinking " Watch her go into labor right now in front of strangers." I kept giving Delta the stink eye and nasty looks, making sure she wouldn't do that to me!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Doe code in reverse.

@HoosierShadow


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You got Saint sold? Congrats!
Ok, NOW Delta NOW!
Mom can hold your hoof and spoil you rotten!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> You got Saint sold? Congrats!


thanks! He is leaving in a few weeks! I am gonna miss him, but he is going to a great home!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> he is going to a great home!


That's the important part!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> That's the important part!


Yes, I have actually turned own a buyer, because she was plain ol, rude, and was showing me a few pics of her goats, and was bragging how awesome they are, but they were skin and bones with poopy butts. I just said, "I dont think this is going to work out, Here is your deposit back." And drove off. I want my goats to have the best home they can. The women he i going to showed me pics of her goats, and they are definitley well taken care of, and she was willing to learn! I give my buyers my records and I loved she was asking about copper bolusing (she was afriad to do that, so she just gave the copper minerals), and replamin, she knew what FAMACHA was Etc... I will not loose sleep over him going there!!!

Well, I think today is the day!!! They have dropped, I can see where the ligaments have caved in, she is bleating nervously, and wont leave the pen when I let them out this morning! I really hope so. I have my 2 daughters coming home for college, coming out today around dinner time, so I hope she goes before them, but they are my daughters, and know how things work around here!! Wish us good luck, and that she will go soon!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh exciting! 
Fingers and toes crossed ...COME ON DELTA GIRL!!!!
YAY


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

She has the goo! Udder has blown UP! It got huge since the last post!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You and @Jubillee are in a kidding race...Come on Girls!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Who's gonna go first!! Delta doesn't want me in there with her right now, so i came in for a little bit, and I'm probably gonna go out there every 10 min or so until her contractions get close. I haven't really seen her have a contraction yet, but they might be small, and again, she doesnt want me close to her at the moment.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I haven't seen any contractions from Calypso. I see ears back, tail curled over her back....but not those tale tell contractions tat mean pushing. And we've not had goo. But she won't lay more than 30 seconds or so...gets right back up. She's also been peeing a lot, but barely anything comes out..she seems close...ish....lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And she later down then immediately got up...lol it's going to be a long day.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> it's going to be a long day.


For you and me both girl! But at least at the end of this long day, we will have new babies to cuddle!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

mg: you Both have me in SUSPENCE!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Weellllll? Anything yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh, the race is on! I can't wait to see who kids first...This is exciting


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Delta had 2 baby boys! I will get pics in a moment!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY~!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yahoo! Congrats! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

For some reason, it wont let let me upload my pics! It keeps saying, "there was a problem uploading your file"


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Black one is briar❤









White on is finley❤


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

AWWWWW, They're adorable!
Congratulations


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are so cute! Briars eyes are beautiful. So blue!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh..look at the baby Boys! Hows mama? They look healthy & just adorable! :wow::neat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are the pics in a big format?

Maybe try making them smaller format.

Make sure they are jpeg or whatever is recommended.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hows mama?


Mamma is doing awesome! passed her placenta, drank like 2 gallons today, plus half a bottle of pedialyte, is munching on her hay and cud, and is an awesome mom! She is snorting at EVERYTHING though lol! She even storted at a chicken feather that blew by lol! 
Finley is HUGE! He was a bit hard for her to get out, he had one leg back, but she did it by herself! He is so big, when he tries to walk under mamma, he has to lower down!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im soooo happy to see more Myotonic ears! The babies ears are soooo adorable.
Im glad mom is good & eating away! Thats a good sign !


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Are those not the cutest!!! Ahhh in love them. Awesome job Mama!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im soooo happy to see more Myotonic ears! The babies ears are soooo adorable.
> Im glad mom is good & eating away! Thats a good sign !


Yes. Their ears are ADOABLE!! one of finleys kinda flops and one goes straight out! I love it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..I love looking at all the babies. But the ears are sooooo cute. If one of Chevys was a girl, I was gonna call her the flying nun. But they were both boys with masks!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Soooo cute! Congrats! (woot):wow:
Be sure to get more pictures tomorrow....or everyday! They are so cute and I just love their coloring! 
If you haven’t already, you can give Mama some warm water with molasses. It doesn’t natter how much you put in, but my does love it!
Also, be sure to add them to the kidding Talley! :goatrun:
Congratulations! :kid2::kid2:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> If you haven't already, you can give Mama some warm water with molasses. It doesn't natter how much you put in, but my does love it


I make this thing with 
1/2 c molasses
1/2 c apple cider vinegar
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
1 gal warm water 
She drank that whole gallon in about 5 mins after she kidded, then drank almost another whole gallon of regular water in a few hours! I has also syringing her all the pedialyte she wanted, and she got about 120 cc of it from 1:30 ish to 3 o clock ish...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> Be sure to get more pictures tomorrow....or everyday!


I sure will!! I love these little guys! Too bad i cant keep them!:run:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I sure will!! I love these little guys! Too bad i cant keep them!:run:


But they're sooo cute...

Of course you can keep them...it's called goat math, plus they don't even make up a whole goat they're so little....it's only like half a goat so you're really not adding that much...lol


----------

